# Equipment Poll



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Just curious to what's being used out there for inshore.

Obviously multiple answers are ok.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

So looks like the average is probably a 3000 size spinner with 15lb braid?


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

add a 1000 spinner for me 8lb pp. most use is on a 4k spinner 10lb pp


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

2 3000 Stradic fj's 2 3000 Stradic Ci4 and a Abu Garcia Revo STX high speed. 10lb braid on 3000's and 30lb braid on Revo . All reels on Shimano crucials.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

really depends on what I'm fishing for. Trout/red I use a 2500 series shimono with 8lb braid, I also use a 440 ssg with braid for flounder or mono for other things. The one constant about my fishing is a flouro leader on everything.


----------



## compulsivehp (May 18, 2010)

I use a bait caster and 10lb mono for lures. For live bait and light lures I use a 4000, 3000, and 2500 spinning reel with either 10lb braid or 8lb mono.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Can I just check them all?


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes you can. Seems Wal-Mart online carries the Penn Sargus 3000 for the same $59 as the Fierce. The other Sargus sizes are $79. They also carry the Okuma trio 3500 for $62. I'm trying to get a feel for what will best suit me besed on what you guys in the know use.


----------



## compulsivehp (May 18, 2010)

I love my 4000 Sargus. It has seen use on a boat, kayak fishing, wade fishing, and surf fishing. Great reel for the price.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

johnf said:


> Yes you can. Seems Wal-Mart online carries the Penn Sargus 3000 for the same $59 as the Fierce. The other Sargus sizes are $79. They also carry the Okuma trio 3500 for $62. I'm trying to get a feel for what will best suit me besed on what you guys in the know use.




Spend a little more and get the battle combo for 109 it seems to be getting legit reviews. U gushed with one yesterday and it was nice even the rod which surprised me.


----------



## compulsivehp (May 18, 2010)

Hopin4aboat said:


> Spend a little more and get the battle combo for 109 it seems to be getting legit reviews. U gushed with one yesterday and it was nice even the rod which surprised me.


If you are looking at the Battle 3000, Austin has one for sale which has barely been used.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Talked with him a bit about it. I don't have a Paypal account and he wanted that to ship. Good deal though. Seems like a good guy.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Do yourself a favor and go buy it fro ma tackle shop.

They'll be able to show you several models in several sizes, find the right one for what you want to do - and they fish too so they can advise. Then they'll spool it right and you'll be good to go.

WalMart is the last place to shop for fishing supplies.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

There are no tackle shops in the middle of Arkansas that carries or knows jack about saltwater stuff. The only info I have that I consider reliable is on here.


----------



## mattlovefishing (Mar 30, 2013)

To me, spinning reel is a must. There's another equipment alway with me - fish finder!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

johnf said:


> There are no tackle shops in the middle of Arkansas that carries or knows jack about saltwater stuff. The only info I have that I consider reliable is on here.



Ha! Good point.


----------



## ReefDonkey123 (May 9, 2013)

For inshore I use a Stradic 4000 FJ (overkill i know) with 15lb braid and when i'm on a yak i use a Penn Spinfisher V 3500 with 20lb braid.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

JoeZ said:


> Ha! Good point.


Got a Sargus 3000 and it feels great on the 7' US light. Trying to find 300 yards of braid here seems to be a dream.


----------

